# A Cheaper Fanned-fret Guitar?



## Jason_Clement (Feb 11, 2012)

I am in the market for a "fanned fret" guitar... can anyone recommend one around the $1000USD or less range?


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 11, 2012)

Agile?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 11, 2012)

Agileeeee.


----------



## HighPotency (Feb 11, 2012)

Agile will be your only bet in that price range... But I'm not a fan of Agile and think it would behoove you to save up more for a better guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 11, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> Agile will be your only bet in that price range... But I'm not a fan of Agile and think it would behoove you to save up more for a better guitar.



Remember there isn't too much in between an Agile and a full on custom for fanned frets, pricewise.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 11, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> Agile will be your only bet in that price range... But I'm not a fan of Agile and think it would behoove you to save up more for a better guitar.



What is wrong with Agile? PS: I was looking it up and they only have a "pendulum" with a Kahler bridge, which I hate. So I checked their custom and can get a fixed bridge, but it seems two pickups are forced? ... am confused.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 11, 2012)

I want a fanned fret guitar, but wouldn't buy an Agile just to have one. I'd rather sacrifice the multi-scale, and get a higher quality guitar.


----------



## Knyas (Feb 11, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> PS: I was looking it up and they only have a "pendulum" with a Kahler bridge, which I hate.



Rondo Music Multi Scale Guitars | Page 1 of 1

Looks like there's a few more than just the Pendulum with a Kahler.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 11, 2012)

Knyas said:


> Rondo Music Multi Scale Guitars | Page 1 of 1
> 
> Looks like there's a few more than just the Pendulum with a Kahler.



Thank you!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 11, 2012)

I've got six bucks and a boner, I want a solid gold guitar build by clint eastwood.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2012)

2 things:
1) Why do you want a fanned 7? Make sure you're not getting one because of what you "heard" or that they seem to be all the rage now.
2) I'm going to differ with the above posts and say I highly recommend Agile. I have 2 Agiles as well as customs from BRJ, KxK, Strictly 7 and OAF, and while the customs are definitely better, the Agiles are EXCELLENT for the money. I wouldn't hestitate to buy one again. 

Plus, since you're in the US you can order one, play it (to decide on the fanning and quality) and if you don't like it return it.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2012)

Justin Bailey said:


> I've got six bucks and a boner, I want a solid gold guitar build by clint eastwood.



 I'm referencing that in every one of these types of threads!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 11, 2012)

I must admit I don't know much about fanned fret, but it seems convenient to have the treble strings smaller for quicker solo'ing and the bass strings thicker frets for a better bass sound


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> I must admit I don't know much about fanned fret, but it seems convenient to have the treble strings smaller for quicker solo'ing and the bass strings thicker frets for a better bass sound



Yeah, I'd consider a 26 or 27" scale length (straight frets), too. I prefer longer scale lengths (like 27") because it widens the upper frets so soloing is easier on the 17-24 frets. I can personally play faster that way. 
Plus it gives a little extra tension for the lower strings to allow a smaller diameter string for a more guitar like tone. But really, a 25.5" does fine with a B string. 

One thing to consider is that for all of the advantages fanned frets give, I'm not sure playing faster is one of them. At least for me. But I've got 3" fans on the two guitars that have it. Maybe a 1.5" fan wouldn't be as noticeable. And it's quite possible that if I only played the fanned fret guitar I would overcome the speed issue.


----------



## HighPotency (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> What is wrong with Agile? PS: I was looking it up and they only have a "pendulum" with a Kahler bridge, which I hate. So I checked their custom and can get a fixed bridge, but it seems two pickups are forced? ... am confused.





Zonk Knuckle said:


> I want a fanned fret guitar, but wouldn't buy an Agile just to have one. I'd rather sacrifice the multi-scale, and get a higher quality guitar.



This guy said exactly what I was going to.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Remember there isn't too much in between an Agile and a full on custom for fanned frets, pricewise.





The only fanned fret I've seen priced remotely close to Agile was Roter. And I don't think we need to speak of them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> I must admit I don't know much about fanned fret, but it seems convenient to have the treble strings smaller for* quicker solo'ing and the bass strings thicker frets for a better bass sound*




a) A fanned fret instrument's smaller scale on the treble side does not mean you can play fast. Loomis for example plays pretty fast on a 26.5" scale and there are loads of videos of people like Abasi playing on much larger scales at faster speeds. Buying a fanned fret instrument so you can play faster on the treble strings is like buying a Ferrari because it's red. Not a logical/valid reason at all.

b) What do you mean by "bass strings thicker frets for a better bass sound"? The frets aren't thicker, the scale is longer on the bass side giving you the ability to get more tension out of lighter gauge strings. 


I'm not sure you should even bother pegging down fanned frets as a must have feature seeing as you don't really seem to know what the advantages of it are.

Just something to think about I guess, I'm sorry if I came off as a bit condescending, I just don't think you want to be spending money on a feature you're not sure as to what the benefits are.

Good luck anyways.


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

Red goes faster (if you're an ork)

(or char)


----------



## mgh (Feb 12, 2012)

a bit over budget, and in the UK, but good value for money....
siggery custom built guitars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately with OP being in Canada shipping, customs, insurance, conversion, etc.. kills the deal for us. Otherwise I would totally recommend them!


----------



## HighPotency (Feb 12, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> The only fanned fret I've seen priced remotely close to Agile was Roter. And I don't think we need to speak of them.


Yeah, he was saying it's pretty much either Agile or go for a custom guitar. There aren't really any options between the two, price-wise.


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 12, 2012)

mgh said:


> a bit over budget, and in the UK, but good value for money....
> siggery custom built guitars



that is one beautiful, brutal guitar


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 12, 2012)

Also to add to what Stealth said, the angle of the fanned fret helps form chords easier as it is made to accomodate the natural wrist/finger voicings. Better intonation on each individiual string.


----------



## Stan P (Dec 9, 2013)

I am in the same boat - I also want to try a fanned fret with a little investment. I want it for both - rock and jazz - Chalie Hunter style.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 9, 2013)

And the situation is unchanged - Agile or go custom.


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 9, 2013)

I highly recommend Agile guitars. I've owned 4 different ones and they've all been quality instruments. Besides, you don't have a choice if you want a cheap fanned fret guitar - it is either spend under 1k on an Agile or go full custom.


----------



## ctgblue (Dec 9, 2013)

On sales $699 right now - B stock, tribal green 72527 with maple board. the guitar I would buy if I could

Agile Pendulum Pro 72527 MN CP Tribal Green Custom 191112 - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Promit (Dec 9, 2013)

I have an Agile fanned fret and it is a fairly nice guitar. I would say build is on par with your typical $500 instruments, and then you're paying the extra for fanning. I really hated the pickups though, and installed Lace bars quickly. That plus a bit of fretwork and setup and you are good t go. Not a cheap guitar in the end, but it feels and sounds awesome.


----------

